# Salomon Wide vs JP Wide model



## westandsideways (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi, 

I just wanted to post what I know regarding the differences between the Salomon Wide and JP Wide models:

The biggest difference between the standard boots and the wide boots is that the Wide model has a wide volume fit. This fit helps to comfortably accommodate snowboarders with higher volume feet, so it actually has a different volume than the standard model and the fit will be more spacious all around the boot.

The Wide JP (Japan) models on the other hand has a design which is wider but with less volume and with a bit more arch support than the other wide model.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

oh I learned something new today. I always thought that JP was a pro an he just had a custom styling on the regular salomon wides lol. 

that's pretty cool.


----------



## westandsideways (Apr 6, 2016)

dave785 said:


> oh I learned something new today. I always thought that JP was a pro an he just had a custom styling on the regular salomon wides lol.
> 
> that's pretty cool.


I actually got this information from Salomon Customer Support because there was no information on their website which clarified what the JP letters meant. So, yeah; the JP version is not just a different colorway and nor is it a pro model boot. I remember this guy, JP Walker, from the Mack Dawg movies, but I think he rides ThirtyTwo boots.


----------



## westandsideways (Apr 6, 2016)

Regarding the arch support of the JP Wide model; The change in the fit (arch support) is in the main construction of the boot (footbed of the shell) and not the insole.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Wear a wide boot myself thanks


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

SnowDogWax said:


> Wear a wide boot myself thanks


I just discovered that I've been wearing a size too large in my snowboard boots because I'm a just over a D width into E for my size. I ordered some Dialogue/Synapse Wides and was delivered "Wide JP" for both of them (from two different shops). This thread was the only information I could find online in regards to the fit except one post in this forum saying that JP is essentially just a colorway difference. 

I emailed Salomon and received a response back saying that they just label their wide boots "Wide JP" and those are the wides. This information conflicts the information in this thread and corroborates the other post I read that it was just a different colorway. I don't quite understand exactly what's going on, but I wanted to share my findings for other people on the hunt for an E width snowboard boot.

EDIT: Another rep at Salomon got back to me and said that as more Japanese have wide feet, they just called them "Wide JP" now. I suppose they sell the majority of the wide sizes in Japan/Asia.


----------

